# Enclosed Utility Trailer Project



## jpn735361 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was just given a 8'(L) x 4'(W) x 4'(H) enclosed utility trailer and attempting to do some of the work needed by myself. The trailer seems to be in pretty good condition....some rust but I plan on cleaning that up and then repainting. The hinges holding the door on were busted and need to be replaced. I have a few questions I am hoping someone on the forum can answer for me. 
1) The hinges holding the rear door are butt hinges and the measurements are 4"(L) x 1.25"(W). I have looked for this size of hinge but unable to find anything close. I guess my question is whether or not these hinge sides were cut down to size, or not?
2) All the seams/edges are not welded completely...there is some sort of caulking sealing it. Anyone know what may be the best thing to use to reseal? (special type of caulking, silicone, bondo, etc) I have been cleaning the trailer up so I can paint it and discovered this gray caulk was along all the edges. I have tried to search as to what product would be best for this but really haven't found anything. 
3) What do you think the costs of having the door hinges welded back on might cost me? I will have the areas cleaned up where the hinges will be. Anyone tell me what this trailer might be worth. This trailer is homemade and I am unsure of the weight, etc.

I will attach some pics...appreciate any advice!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Being as this is a "home-made" trailer, you are free to do what you want with it and to it. Manufactured trailers would use specific hinges, etc. Hinges: Find hinges that are at least the height (length) you need, even if you have to trim the width. This would be for strength. As far as the cost of welding--this depends on the shops in your area. Sealant: Go to an auto paint supply store, ask for "seam sealer". This is the grey gooey stuff auto builders apply on seams of sheet metal to make them leak-proof. This seam-sealer does not get hard, just tough as it dries. You should be able to find it in quart cans or tubes like caulking, but it's hard to use with a caulking gun.


----------



## jpn735361 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for you response Thurman. I am not sure if I should use barrel hinges vs the butt hinges. I will read up on the seam sealer and move on from there...thx.


----------

